# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Deca 300 and Super-Test 300

## Bennet87

Please ignore the photos in this post and scroll down for the better quality ones.

----------


## Bennet87

bump please

----------


## "Maximus"

no need to bump!

fyi, the pics are very fuzzy thus can't tell you if they are, indeed, legit!

----------


## testa dura

great pics champ

----------


## strongmann

both UGL..not HG gear, FWIW

----------


## Bennet87

Sorry for the poor quality pictures... here are new ones taken off a friends camera.

Anyone?

----------


## Big

Sorry bro, but you're going to have to do better at editing out the lab names. Drawing 2 lines through the name doesn't cut it, they were still readable.

----------


## Bennet87

Ok... third times a charm. Here are the new photos...

----------


## Bennet87

I'm on a dbol /sust/deca cycle, and since I've never done test/deca before I'm yet to feel it... im half way through the 4th week (started Sept 1st). Jabbing 3 times a week total of 600mg test and 500mg deca.

Gained about 10lbs but I'm pretty sure its from the dbol I havn't had any crazy moments as everyone talks about the 4th-5th week when test kicks in??

----------


## Bennet87

bump please

----------


## shaytorn

Hi All,
i came upon this thread while searching as i just got some stuff and wanted to check out and it is exactly the same as the ones in this thread. i also got some boldebal H. Can one of you extremely knowledgable people please reply if this stufff is legit as i got it from a trusted source but still want tobe very cautious.
Thanks

----------


## PT

thats better. alot of people here used that same gear with good results so i dont know why there not chiming in. anyway im sure your fine

----------


## shaytorn

Thanks PT. ill get the stuff together and i have another post in the questions and answer section about the best cycle to do with this stuff to make the most out of it.

----------

